# Der Probleme dreierlei ...



## thoska (9. November 2004)

*Probleme dreierlei ...DVD-Menü und Grafik Erstellung*

Hallöchen zusammen , 

ich habe drei Probleme bzgl. dreierlei Webseiten:


1.)  http://www.site-2-you.de/screenshots/6300/6335.htm

Ist es möglich sowas als DVD-Menü zu realisieren?Wenn ja muss ich dann erst die einzelnen Sachen in Photoshop erstellen, dann in after effects animieren und beim Authoring programm (encore oder maestro) einfügen und verlinken.
So eine Animierung , dass wenn man über einen Button gehe bekommt man das hin mit encore oder maestro, oder könnt ihr andere programme empfehlen?Kennt ihr Tutorials?

2.) http://www.site-2-you.de/screenshots/6400/6460.html

Ihr seht ja am Anfang das Intro. Kann man sowas in after effects realisieren oder brauch man schon cinema4d ?
Gibts für sowas Tutorials (Hab in der Suche und in Handbüchern keinen Erfolg gehabt)

3.)http://www.24-7media.de/

Kennt Ihr Tutorials ,mit denen man solche Grafiken (oberer Bereich) erstellen kann. unter Dreckiger look usw. war leider nichts mehr zu finden. 

Gruß 

euer thoska


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. November 2004)

*Re: Probleme dreierlei ...DVD-Menü und Grafik Erstellung*

1) /

2) Nicht AE oder C4D - sondern Flash 

3) Gucke mal nach "Grunge". Da wirst du mit Sicherheit fündig.


----------



## thoska (9. November 2004)

Sorry hab mich bei 2.) nicht klar genug ausgedrückt , meine natürlich , wie kann ich das für ein DVD Menü realisieren.


Gruß 

Thoska


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. November 2004)

Du brauchst ein DVD-Authoring Programm. Menüs bestehen auf DVDs aus Videosequenzen. Du kannst also das Menü mit nahezu jedem Programm machen - und die Grafiken dann in ein Videoformat zu bringen.

DVD-Authoring Programme sind aber nicht billig ...


----------



## thoska (9. November 2004)

Danke für die Antwort , aber soweit war ich auch schon , 

ich hab die Möglichkeit mit Sonic Scenarist zu arbeiten (gefällt mir nicht) , Adobe Encore und Maestro.

Ich weiß auch das DVD´s aus Videosequenzen bestehen , nur wie die Zusammensetzung ist , das wenn ich über einen Button gehe , das der dann animiert ist , dass verstehe ich einfach nicht.
Wenn ich onButtonpress  einstelle ist es klar , dass dann eine Sequenz aufgerufen wird , aber mit dem onButtonover ist mir nicht klar.
Deshalb suche ich in dem Bereich auch Tutorials oder Fähige die sowas schon professionell gemacht haben.


Gruß 

Thorsten


----------

